# Hello, I'm Dolly



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

Sounds like Dolly is being a doll!!  So glad you are enjoying her!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Ahhhh, a new baby. Hello, Dolly!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

She's adorable and she looks a bit mischievous in pic #3.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

The last picture looks like she's smiling. She's precious!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Dolly looks like a gem! What a cute and spunky little sprite. Sounds like she's a perfect companion for Einstein. Congratulations on your precious new family member!:flowers:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

What a cute little fuzz bucket! I think she is Daddy's girl already! What a fun Christmas you will have!


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments. I really appreciate this board, it has been invaluable in my search and will continue to be as I undertake this awesome and incredible endeavor.


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

She's adorable!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Very cute! "Dolly" is a great name for poodle!


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*I love the color!!*

She looks like a good puppy!! And... not spoiled a bit!!


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

*More Pictures from the last two days!*

Thank you all again! Here are a couple more pics of the pups!

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=2867423001609&saved Facebook Video


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

So cute! the looks on their faces in the first two pictures are so funny! Love the fourth photo!! That is one passed out pup!


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

What a cutie! I love the name. What is she chewing in the picture? I have not seen anything like that before. 

How old is she?


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

She is 9 weeks today! I think she is going to be a bigger female, but I just love her personality and that is worth her not being tiny to me. She is chewing a beef trachea. She loves carrying it around and chewing it.


----------

